# horizontal scroll bar PHP + layers



## ksmith316 (Nov 3, 2005)

www.itechnet.co.uk/information.php
Hi guys, that is the page i am having problems with, i am trying to remove the horizontal scroll bar on the layer with the photo and text. I have trawled all over the place but cant figure it out, any ideas? here is the code for the page. I know this is a newbie question, but ive just hit a wall. Hi in advance to PHP Guy, who will no doubt show up along with his infinite wisdom, and bag of knowledge!

<?php include('cookieset.php');?>

sounds/brethart.mp3










Bret "Hitman" Hart hails from the first family of pro wrestling and was trained in Calgary's infamous Hart family dungeon by his promoter father, Stu Hart, who was awarded the Order of Canada for a lifetime of contributions to charity and community. It was in this humanitarian spirit that Bret traveled the globe for two decades as World Champion of both major wrestling organizations brightening the lives of sick and dying children, who he met one on one while taking seriously his position to live up to being a role model to millions more watching on TV.

<?php include($footervar.$skin.$extension);?>

p.s. i know there is not a lot of text there, but i want to add some more when i increase the content of the site and am just forseeing a problem


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Ok, php won't help here, but css will. I'm not sure why you have a div inside a div, but try this.

Find all this,

```
<div id="Layer3">
<div align="center">
<table width="524" border="0">
<tr>
<td width="232"><img src="../IMAGES/headshot.jpg" width="229" height="293"></td>
<td width="282"><span class="style21">Bret &ldquo;Hitman&rdquo; Hart hails from the first family of pro wrestling and was trained in Calgary&rsquo;s infamous Hart family dungeon by his promoter father, Stu Hart, who was awarded the Order of Canada for a lifetime of contributions to charity and community. It was in this humanitarian spirit that Bret traveled the globe for two decades as World Champion of both major wrestling organizations brightening the lives of sick and dying children, who he met one on one while taking seriously his position to live up to being a role model to millions more watching on TV.</span></td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
</div>
```
And replace it with this,

```
<div id="Layer3">
<table width="524" border="0">
<tr>
<td width="232"><img src="../IMAGES/headshot.jpg" width="229" height="293"></td>
<td width="282"><span class="style21">Bret &ldquo;Hitman&rdquo; Hart hails from the first family of pro wrestling and was trained in Calgary&rsquo;s infamous Hart family dungeon by his promoter father, Stu Hart, who was awarded the Order of Canada for a lifetime of contributions to charity and community. It was in this humanitarian spirit that Bret traveled the globe for two decades as World Champion of both major wrestling organizations brightening the lives of sick and dying children, who he met one on one while taking seriously his position to live up to being a role model to millions more watching on TV.</span></td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
```
Then in your css, change this,

```
#Layer3 {
position:absolute;
left:204px;
top:246px;
width:547px;
height:310px;
z-index:3;
overflow: scroll;
}
```
 And replace it with this,

```
#Layer3 {
position:absolute;
left:204px;
top:246px;
width:547px;
height:310px;
z-index:3;
overflow: auto;
text-align:center;
}
```
See if that works.

Edit: Opps, you only wanted the horizonal one, try the above.


----------



## ksmith316 (Nov 3, 2005)

WHO THA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Once again you taken a shed load off stress off my shoulders, first time solution as well. you deserve a medal! cheers


----------

